# Seeding Perennial Ryegrass



## smithcody82 (Oct 24, 2019)

So this season came and went here in Texas and for the most part the front yard is lookiong decent. I am really happy with how the front yard turned out from where it came from when we moved in to our new house. 
My real question is about my back yard and this week we are adding more dirt to raise it up and level it out. I was thinking about seeding with Perennial Ryegrass and Bermuda, but it is almost November and the temps have come way down and the Bermuda is out of the question until the spring/summer. I am thinking about seeding the Perennial Ryegrass in just the back yard for the coming winter and overseed with Bermuda once the srping/summer gets here. Is this a good idea? Also, is it too late in the game to be seeding with Perennial Ryegrass?


----------



## smithcody82 (Oct 24, 2019)

Here are a few pictures of where I came from with the front and where the back yard stands right now.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

If the temps are above 60F, go for it.


----------



## justin144 (Jul 27, 2019)

It's not too late for PRG. So I would do that, and then in the spring, hit the whole yard with roundup before seeding Bermuda.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

justin144 said:


> It's not too late for PRG. So I would do that, and then in the spring, hit the whole yard with roundup before seeding Bermuda.


Go with Turf type annual and you won't have to spray chemicals.

Sos maxx by barenbrug.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

While annual rye sounds good in theory, I wouldn't let annual or perennial rye linger around to compete with my bermuda in the spring.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> While annual rye sounds good in theory, I wouldn't let annual or perennial rye linger around to compete with my bermuda in the spring.


Mr. John Ware, Champion of Rotary Scissors, is right here. I am spraying my SOS Maxx out. I wanted to mention is but I couldn't get a good take me me trying to pronounce allelopathy.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Reel Low Dad said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > While annual rye sounds good in theory, I wouldn't let annual or perennial rye linger around to compete with my bermuda in the spring.
> ...


Do you think the allelopathic nature of of perennial rye is enough to prevent germination of Bermuda grass from seed? I read it can inhibit crabgrass germination by 30% almost like a pre-emergent. I just overseeded my back yard which I plan to plant with Arden 15 in the spring.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> Do you think the allelopathic nature of of perennial rye is enough to prevent germination of Bermuda grass from seed? I read it can inhibit crabgrass germination by 30% almost like a pre-emergent. I just overseeded my back yard which I plan to plant with Arden 15 in the spring.


I wouldn't risk it if it were my lawn - and you're probably not going to want actively growing ryegrass when you're trying to germinate bermudagrass seed anyway. I would read this document if you haven't already:

Establishing Seeded Bermudagrass on Lawns, Golf Courses or Athletic Fields​
All three site-prep scenarios (starting at the bottom of page 3) call for killing off all of the existing vegetation.

Spraying out the ryegrass in the spring is really cheap/easy - and you eliminate the risk of an allelopathic reaction. :thumbup:


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks, @Ware. Will spray it out and aerate/verticut like the guide indicates.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

I am already thinking morbid thoughts...

What herbicide are you all planning to use to kill off the PRG in the spring?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

stogie1020 said:


> I am already thinking morbid thoughts...
> 
> What herbicide are you all planning to use to kill off the PRG in the spring?


I used MSM Turf.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks Ware. How much per 1000 SF do you use to kill off the Rye?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

stogie1020 said:


> Thanks Ware. How much per 1000 SF do you use to kill off the Rye?


The label rate for Ryegrass (fairways) is 0.33 TO 0.5 oz product/acre. So that's like 0.215-0.325 gram per thousand. You'll definitely want to use a gram scale.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

OK, thanks!


----------

